# DCC on a straight DC system?



## grubeguy (Feb 24, 2017)

I don't have a DCC controller, and both my tracks are straight DC. If I bought a DCC enabled loco, would it run on my system without being altered?


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

It will. Click on switching in Churchill in my signature. The locomotive is a Bachmann Alco unit. I only operate DC. All of the sounds are apparently pre programmed. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

You can...
But not the other way around.
(that would be bad).


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, as I said earlier, it's a maybe that you
can run a DCC loco on a DC track. 

Here are several guys discussing this:

http://www.rmweb.co.uk/community/in...ng-dcc-fitted-locos-on-dc-quite-unbelievable/

So, the gist is, some do well, some don't, some
require decoder set of CV 29, some have a bypass
plug. 

If you have a DC layout, be sure to find out what the
situation is with the loco you find interesting before
you buy.

Don


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

I bought a Bachmann 2-8-0 DCC equipped locomotive and tried to run it on a DC layout. Had problems with non-smooth acceleration, changing directions and flickering lights. I removed the decoder and installed the provided dummy pins, and now it runs very well. Someday I may upgrade my DC layout, and then I'll simply reverse the procedure for this locomotive. I'll probably get a double pole double pole center off switch and keep my DC controller and have the option to run my older DC-only locomotives. But I'm about a month or two away from making a commitment to DCC.

- Ted


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Two of my locos are DC, so I was thinking of getting a highly rated power pack to run things until I get everything to DCC.
But after seeing these comments, I'm not so sure.
Bummer.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I think you can, some locos might have a special switch for DCC and DC though. I vaguely remember reading something, not sure from where, that sometimes it's incompatible, but I'm probably wrong because I forget the exact wording and where I read it.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

I just asked this question about a "DCC Ready" loco which I was told is basically a DC loco with the socket already installed for DCC.
Runs great right out of the box on my DC layout.

You may want to go that route and you can add the decoder later on.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I will add to my first post. I had no problem with how the locomotive ran with one exception. Running a DCC locomotive on DC does require the tracks to be exceptionally clean. When I first got a DCC locomotive and tried to run it I found that it would momentarily stall, or stuttered in place where my DC locomotives had no problems at all. You can see it happen once 2:25 in the video in my signature "Switching in Churchill". 

My first DCC locomotive was a Bachmann 2-6-0 that my son gave me for a present. He knows almost nothing about model railroading but did know that I like small steam engines. This was my first DCC locomotive. This is where I was introduced to the need for clean track. Again, my DC locomotives ran flawlessly but the little Mogul sputtered and stalled when I first put it on the rails. After a good track cleaning I had no problems with it. Here's a video. Again, all sounds were pre programmed. Excellent speed control throughout the range. 






Unfortunately, this little guy is a wimp when it comes to a grade. The two exceptionally free rolling passenger cars are about the limit it can pull up the two and a half percent grade that it hits when it pulls onto the main line after leaving the yard. Three, possibly four freight cars is also the limit. It looks like it has been put into passenger service due to its limitations on my grades.


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

Chet, thanks for that video. I have that locomotive as a "DCC ready" and am running it DC. I've been wondering what would it be like if I went to DCC and put a decoder in it, and now I know. Going to DCC is now a more-than-likely event for me in the next 6 weeks or so. I'm still "finishing" my scenery and want to get that a bit more complete before I convert to DCC. My brain is only so big, and an additional model railroad project won't fit in there right now. - Ted


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I would wait until you do convert to DCC before putting a decoder into the locomotive. One thing I did notice is that using a dcc locomotive on straight DC, it does take a lot higher voltage to get the locomotive going. The majority of my locomotive fleet are the original Atlas Alco units with the Kato drive. I gane get one moving at less than one volt and time it with a calendar between ties. Running a DCC locomotive on DC does take more voltage. With the sound locomotives arounf 6 volts is required to wakr the locomotive up and get the initial idle sound going. The train at a prototypical speed wikk take around 10 to 12 volts and drawing a bit over an amp, whereas my Atlas units will run at the same speeds drawing about 4 to 5 volts and the ammeter barely moves. 

I plan to stay with DC as I am a lone operator and my layout is built mainly for switching and I rarely run more than one locomotive at a time and when I do, it is usually used at a helper for longer trains on a grade. 

It really make no sense to convert to DCC for me.


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

Chet, 

The only reason I'd convert to DCC is to get the "bells and whistles" and a bit smoother running for my locomotives. All my "new" locomotives were either DCC or DCC ready. The total number of new locomotives is 3, and maybe I'll get 2 more. I have 2 older locomotives I'd never bother to convert, as I've changed road names and eras, and won't likely run them often, if ever. Like you I'm the lone operator and run only one locomotive at a time, and I have a smaller layout, so conversion to DCC is not an urgent or even necessary thing for me to do. My wife actually wants to hear the locomotive sounds and whistles more than I do!

Later, Ted


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I've never cared for sound myself. I did upgrade to DCC though, because I liked being able to park a loco anywhere I want and call up another, without worrying about isolating the track.

I buy DC locos and install the decoders myself.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I really don't care for sound either. The little Mogul was a gift. Being a fan of the Milwaukee Road, I just couldn't pass up the Alco unit. I also have a BLI heavy Mike which I picked up for $100 which also has sound. Got it because I like the chunky looks of it. 

I also have a brass Z-5 Yellowstone (2-8-8-4) which I custom painted for the Northern Pacific around 25 years ago. At on time I did have a PFM sound system and equipped that locomotive with sound. 

I have some really great model railroad friends who live out of state and one of them installed DCC with a Tsunami sound in which I use as my "traveling locomotive" that I bring with me when we go to visit them One friend has a layout in his basement whick fills the entire 2,800 square foot space. I don't run the Yellowstone at home normally because my turntables are only 90 footers but do run it from time to time just to keep things lubricated. 

I may take the other three locomotives with me the next time I visit and have the sound turned off. 

I am a lone operator and when I am working on the layout I will usually let a train run around the layout. I have found that after a while a sound equipped locomotive drives me nuts. I will usually run them when the grand kids or visitors come over.


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi Chet, Thanks for the further feedback. The sound is sometimes irritating for me especially when I watch a loooong you tube video and the sounds can get obtrusive. My layout is probably about a 150 square foot footprint. Can't imagine what I'd ever do with 2800 square feet. I do think trying DCC would be a worthwhile effort, though, as sometimes I just want to park a locomotive on a non-blocked siding, or have a switch engine run around and put on or remove a caboose, while the locomotive at the head is on the same block. But it's not a very high priority to try. All the local clubs run DCC, so I'd also like to have DCC locomotives if I get the interest high enough to join them.

Best regards,

Ted


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

While at an operating session at my friends large layout, we had at one time almost 20 locomotives operating at the same time under the control of 2 dispatchers. Many of the locomotives had the sound turned up way too loud and it got hard to hear what the dispatchers were saying over the head sets. He had all of the operators turn down the sound but even with the sound down, it was quite an annoyance. 

With just a couple of trains running during another day, the sound wasn't too bad, but I could really do without it. 

When I had my old PFM sound system operating, I really think that the steam sound was far superior to the DCC steam locomotives.


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

400E Blue Comet said:


> I think you can, some locos might have a special switch for DCC and DC though. I vaguely remember reading something, not sure from where, that sometimes it's incompatible, but I'm probably wrong because I forget the exact wording and where I read it.


I got an older Atlas diesel that had that switch inside although it wasn't a switch but changing the plug from2 holes to an adjacent 2 holes. Easy move, Harder getting the shell off! It ran DC at first but moving the plug makes it DCC. It was all in the manual.


----------

